# Theft of bikes on racks, or theft of bike racks thread



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Creating this thread as a public service to rack buyers. please share experience of your bike being stolen from your rack, or your rack being stolen. 

I used a Yakima King Cobra with round bar roof rack from 2004-2015. Nothing stolen off it nor was rack or mounts stolen. 

I now use a 1UpUSA hitch rack and so far neither bikes nor rack stolen. 

For the Yakima I used that measly cable lock for bikes and the lock on the mounts. For 1UPUSA I use the bolt tag blocks access to the expansion bolt. I rarely use any lock on the bikes with the 1Up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Not my bike but just shows you how easy it is to take a bike from a locked rack.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

There's more videos about that particular model of rack... The lock really sucks.

I would never leave my bike locked to my rack unattended. If I'm on a day trip to ride, I park for lunch or whatever where I can see the bikes. At a hotel, bring them inside, always.

We have security in our work parking garage but I still don't bring my bike to work.. Honestly not only the threat of theft, but also just that someone would run into the hitch rack. It would stick out pretty far in a garage. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSY_ (May 31, 2018)

as far as i know those locks aren't really there to protect it from thieves, more so to just lock the bike from falling off the rack during transit


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

PSY_ said:


> as far as i know those locks aren't really there to protect it from thieves, more so to just lock the bike from falling off the rack during transit


Not really. The bike clamps on just fine without locking, the locks are anti-theft devices.


----------



## PSY_ (May 31, 2018)

if they are - I certainly wouldn't trust leaving my bike unattended on them. 

I'd feel much more at peace with a kryptonite chain/ulock combo


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I wouldn't leave my bike unattended on a rack no matter what kind of lock it had on it, not happening.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

PSY_ said:


> if they are - I certainly wouldn't trust leaving my bike unattended on them.
> 
> I'd feel much more at peace with a kryptonite chain/ulock combo


Those locks will not stop thieves, krypotonite chain/u-lock either. The rack locks are preventative, ie. stop casual thieves not pros or those seriously hankering to take your bike. That said I'm others on this, don't leave your stuff on the rack for too long, or else.


----------



## PSY_ (May 31, 2018)

thesmokingman said:


> Those locks will not stop thieves, krypotonite chai wen/u-lock either. The rack locks are preventative, ie. stop casual thieves not pros or those seriously hankering to take your bike. That said I'm others on this, don't leave your stuff on the rack for too long, or else.


I completely agree. Just saying if I absolutely had to leave it even just for a short period emergency I'd want those locks on it.

Hell I keep my bike in my big tent locked up beside me when I go camping hahaha


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

locks only keep honest people honest

---locks do zero to someone who wants that bike---


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> I wouldn't leave my bike unattended on a rack no matter what kind of lock it had on it, not happening.


Yep, my rule as well..no way! My rack stays on. I wouldn't enjoy a meal if my bike was just sitting there out of sight.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## uncaged (May 14, 2016)

I use a Thule platform bike rack with a screw bolt and a standard Thule lock. 

I also bought an aftermarket rubber coated galvanized cable 15 feet long with two of the strongest key padlocks (10 rating) and attach one end with the lock to the receiver (things on the side for chains and stuff) wrapped around the wheel frame, and the back wheel too and then the other end to the other side of the tow hitch.

Good luck on stealing that.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

uncaged said:


> I use a Thule platform bike rack with a screw bolt and a standard Thule lock.
> 
> I also bought an aftermarket rubber coated galvanized cable 15 feet long with two of the strongest key padlocks (10 rating) and attach one end with the lock to the receiver (things on the side for chains and stuff) wrapped around the wheel frame, and the back wheel too and then the other end to the other side of the tow hitch.
> 
> Good luck on stealing that.


The cable would be the weak point, not the padlocks.


----------



## uncaged (May 14, 2016)

drag_slick said:


> The cable would be the weak point, not the padlocks.


At first I was going to disagree with you but I looked it up and I see your point. It's not going to be that quick of a theft but I see the flaws in it.

The problems is the chains worth buying will scratch the bike, and if you leave it in the car they can break in.

In short nothing is perfect.

It's more of a deterrent than anything else. But good enough if you are driving around and you don't want someone to snag the bike off the rack while you are at a stop light; would require more effort than that.

Also, before I put my bike rack on I had to remove the step insert out of my tow-hitch but to do that I had to remove the Master Lock and it turned out the key area was so corroded that I couldn't get the key in. So I first tried drilling out the lock but still couldn't get it off. So I use my saw-zaw and chopped it into two pieces and that worked.

This is being done by someone that works on computers and not a car thief. So yeah no lock is ever 100% secure. Just use some common sense and the best "deterrents". That's all we really can do. Well there is one thing that I could do is get a big huge armed guard to protect the bike when I am not around. So unless they are willing to risk their lives that will work.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This looks interesting:

https://tulsachain.com/security-chain/security-chain


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

cjsb said:


> Creating this thread as a public service to rack buyers. please share experience of your bike being stolen from your rack, or your rack being stolen.
> 
> I used a Yakima King Cobra with round bar roof rack from 2004-2015. Nothing stolen off it nor was rack or mounts stolen.
> 
> ...


So, so far, no one has their bike or rack stolen, just all the things you do to prevent it.

I have never had my bike or rack stolen. I know no one who has and I've been actively riding for 20 years with people who have bike racks also. I have left my bike on my rack, locked at work for 8+ hours. I live in the suburbs. I have insurance if needed.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Rock said:


> So, so far, no one has their bike or rack stolen, just all the things you do to prevent it.
> 
> I have never had my bike or rack stolen. I know no one how has and I've been actively riding for 20 years with people how have bike racks also. I have left my bike on my rack, locked at work for 8+ hours. I live in the suburbs. I have insurance if needed.


I was hoping someone would make this observation--thank you.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Rock said:


> So, so far, no one has their bike or rack stolen, just all the things you do to prevent it.
> 
> I have never had my bike or rack stolen. I know no one who has and I've been actively riding for 20 years with people who have bike racks also. I have left my bike on my rack, locked at work for 8+ hours. I live in the suburbs. I have insurance if needed.


Good for you. You on any cycling groups on Facebook? Seems like someone is posting about a bike getting stolen off a car rack every other day. Guy got his Bronson stolen off his rack right behind his business in cherry hill nj last week. Dude just walked up and calmly cut the cable locks and rode away.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

92gli said:


> Good for you. You on any cycling groups on Facebook? Seems like someone is posting about a bike getting stolen off a car rack every other day. Guy got his Bronson stolen off his rack right behind his business in cherry hill nj last week. Dude just walked up and calmly cut the cable locks and rode away.


OK, there's one. Some guy in New Jersey that you don't know. Should I retract my statement? I still have never known anybody personally who has had a bike or rack stolen off their car in 20+years of bike and racks on cars. Ever.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Rock said:


> OK, there's one. Some guy in New Jersey that you don't know. Should I retract my statement? I still have never known anybody personally who has had a bike or rack stolen off their car in 20+years of bike and racks on cars. Ever.


Why are you in this thread if it doesn't concern you?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Friend of mine had his Recon 5 stolen off the back of his 4Runner a few weeks ago.


----------



## TheGoogleNinja (Jun 27, 2013)

I had my new bike stolen off a locked roof rack in January of 2017 in Salt Lake City of all places. It was a Rocky Mounts setup. Left it for a few minutes and boom. Gone.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TheGoogleNinja said:


> I had my new bike stolen off a locked roof rack in January of 2017 in Salt Lake City of all places.


That's Mormons for you, just can't resist a bicycle.


----------



## TheGoogleNinja (Jun 27, 2013)

lol, that's what I thought!


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

evasive said:


> Friend of mine had his Recon 5 stolen off the back of his 4Runner a few weeks ago.


Update- it's been reunited. Another friend of mine bought it for $150 from a FB classified ad. Guess methheads don't have Google. They didn't even take the tell-tale stickers off it.


----------



## TheGoogleNinja (Jun 27, 2013)

I looked for mine on all the possible places to sell it for more than a year. No luck.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

TheGoogleNinja said:


> I had my new bike stolen off a locked roof rack in January of 2017 in Salt Lake City of all places.


Closest I've ever come to being mugged was in Salt Lake City. Land of Donny and Marie Osmond, my ass.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

evasive said:


> Update- it's been reunited. Another friend of mine bought it for $150 from a FB classified ad. Guess methheads don't have Google. They didn't even take the tell-tale stickers off it.


no way! that's awesome-I think? sad statement about thief.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

cjsb said:


> no way! that's awesome-I think? sad statement about thief.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they'd priced it at $800 he wouldn't have thought it was stolen (aside from the shady guys who didn't seem to be mountain bikers). Glad it worked out.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a swagman racks with a locking hitch pin, and I use 2 coated braided cables which lock to the locking hitch pin. the frame and both wheels are locked. If I stop for a bite to eat after a ride I make sure to park where I can see my vehicle at all times. 
In short, if someone wants it bad enough they will do whatever they need to get it.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

This video is years old and Thule has since updated that rack to help prevent/slow down theft. That said locks in general keep honest people honest and are only a deterrent. I agree with ColinL, I never leave my bike unattended even while locked and bring them inside with me whenever I can.


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

rushman3 said:


> This looks interesting:
> 
> https://tulsachain.com/security-chain/security-chain


I use something similar to the above with a heavy duty lock for the past two years. The chain and locks are not cheap and they are heavy. These types of chains can be cut with a wheel grinder, but that is very noisy and takes a bit of time.

https://www.1st-chainsupply.com/chain/security_maxx/security-chain-1-2/index.htm

Also, here is cool video about locks and chains:











Oh, and I use a 6 bike north shore rack....bikes and rack are locked around the under carriage of the vehicle.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

I've just fitted roof racks and a Thule Proride 598. No way am I trusting that lock, the rack is purely for home->trails->home trips. If it's a long trip and/or a need for stops with the car out of sight then I'll be putting the rear seats down, taking the wheels off the bike and putting it inside the car. The rack is for convenience of my regular rides.

What do people with the Proride (or similar) racks do about the wheel track/pad things that can slide off the end? Leave them on all of the time? When I bought the carrier I didn't realise how easily they slid off, and I really don't want them being knocked off. Is it a common problem?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

phreeky said:


> What do people with the Proride racks do about the wheel track/pad things that can slide off the end?


Is there no end-stop or something? If not I guess a few wraps of tape or something would stop them sliding off. I certainly wouldn't be removing them all the time.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

There are end-stops, however they just unclip by hand - they'll prevent the trays/cradles sliding off while driving, but not somebody who feels that they want them more than I do. I think I'll just remove them for now (it probably takes about 30s to put them back on).


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

phreeky said:


> There are end-stops, however they just unclip by hand - they'll prevent the trays/cradles sliding off while driving, but not somebody who feels that they want them more than I do.


I think it's unlikely that someone will steal the bits off your rack. It's possible but I reckon any thief would steal the whole rack if anything.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I met a guy once whose hitch rack was cut off of his vehicle with a battery-powered reciprocating saw while he watched from inside McD's. Two bikes were on it, and not even locked. Was quicker to cut the rack mast. The rack was one of those hanging-style with a single central vertical mast. Gone in seconds.

Also, my wife's boss broke his arm after confronting thieves attempting to steal a couple of mtb's from the back of his pickup truck.

I personally take some steps against theft with locks and cables and such. Haven't had any issues yet, but as soon as a pro with the right tools takes an interest, I know that nothing I do will stop them. That's what insurance is for.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Harold said:


> ..as soon as a pro with the right tools takes an interest, I know that nothing I do will stop them.


You could shoot them?


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

phreeky said:


> I've just fitted roof racks and a Thule Proride 598. No way am I trusting that lock, the rack is purely for home->trails->home trips. If it's a long trip and/or a need for stops with the car out of sight then I'll be putting the rear seats down, taking the wheels off the bike and putting it inside the car. The rack is for convenience of my regular rides.
> 
> What do people with the Proride (or similar) racks do about the wheel track/pad things that can slide off the end? Leave them on all of the time? When I bought the carrier I didn't realise how easily they slid off, and I really don't want them being knocked off. Is it a common problem?


Not sure what you're on about? Usually there is no way the rear wheel tray can slide past the endcap, and regardless, a thief can simply unclick or cut the plastic strap anyways. My Yakima rack locks to the cross bar, and has a built in cable lock that extends from the rear around the rear frame. Then up front, there is a welded loop where a U-Bolt lock can both through the front tire _and_ frame to the rack. Also having an alarm on your car is helpful, as thieves would have to be leaning and thus shaking the car to gain access to a roof rack. The loud alarm alone would deter most.


----------



## xseal (Feb 25, 2018)

https://blog.letsgoaero.com/the-rv-blues

Anyone try one of these.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Just got a kuat transfer. I run a 6 foot NY Fahgettaboudit 14mm hex chain through the bike frame to the safety chain eyelets of the hitch. 

Won't stop a determined pro with power tools but it's a good deterent. Most thieves will choose the easiest option available...based on all the cable locks I see "securing" $5000 bikes, it won't be my bike.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a week or so ago in Colorado

https://forums.mtbr.com/intense/stolen-primers-durango-1091378.html


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bummer! Drive to the trail, drive back home, bike inside. Hungry? Drive Thru.


TheUnknownRider said:


> Just a week or so ago in Colorado
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/intense/stolen-primers-durango-1091378.html


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

On my Thule bars with 598 bike holders I added 4 Thule 320 eye-bolts and use a loop chain with a shackle padlock that fits through a pair of the eye-bolts for each bike. 
I'm hoping that the sight of a large heavy chain that's a PIA to reach as its behind the bike will 'encourage' potential thieves to look elsewhere, though I'd never leave the bikes like that in an empty carpark for instance.
Also the locks are to the standard my insurance requires so at worst I'll be able to claim. I'm amazed at how much money people will spend on their bikes and be cheap with the security. In total I've got approx £500 of locks and chains for when our bikes are out with us or back in the garage. My wife always takes the p*** as it's not a quick job to lock them up but she can wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

I use my rack only when going straight to the trail and back. If there are any stops or travel involved I take the front wheel off and slide in back of Tahoe.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

JDHutch said:


> I use my rack only when going straight to the trail and back. If there are any stops or travel involved I take the front wheel off and slide in back of Tahoe.


I think most people would agree inside the vehicle is the best bet but that's not always possible when traveling.

.
When I had my Nissan truck there was no way to put the bike inside the cab. I drilled holes in the bed and installed a massive d-ring. I then put J-B weld on the threads underneath the truck. that is what I used with my New York chain and lock to keep the bike secure while in a restaurant or in a grocery store. Not ideal but it was far better than nothing.

I think going forward I'm going to use two New York chains on my bike. Maybe with two different types of locks. I mean what's another 50-$100 spent keeping my bike from being stolen,considering the price I paid for it. and I would bet someone who is ready and willing to try to hack through a 14 mm chain or lock will seriously think twice and move on if there are two of them in place. It just isn't worth the time and effort unless the bike is abandoned behind some Warehouse or something. But generally speaking in front of a store or other public place it just doesn't seem like it would be worth the time and effort or risk.

Again, the idea is to make my bike less desirable to steal than other options. Yes I'm speaking to you guys with cable locks.


----------



## DaveKM (Nov 11, 2018)

eatdrinkride said:


> I think most people would agree inside the vehicle is the best bet but that's not always possible when traveling.


Not a sure bet. Last winter a couple was vacationing here and went on one of the local rides. Afterward, people were sitting on a patio drinking beer. Their bikes were inside their locked SUV, covered, about 150' away but just out of sight. When it was time to go, a window was broken and the bikes were gone. No one heard a thing. This was a bike friendly place with signs telling you to bring your bike onto the patio. There were enough people that no one noticed their bikes weren't there among the rest and no one there had signed up to be a professional tour guide, so no one thought to say anything to them. No one has ever lost a bike from the patio or any of the other places that we take bikes in. The upshot is, when possible, the best bet is to take the extra 5 minutes and take your bike with you.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

If I'm using my Ford Focus I always lock my bike and front wheel using a loop chain to the rear seat mountings in the car, again it's not perfect but wouldn't be a quick or quiet theft.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

DaveKM said:


> Not a sure bet. Last winter a couple was vacationing here and went on one of the local rides. Afterward, people were sitting on a patio drinking beer. Their bikes were inside their locked SUV, covered, about 150' away but just out of sight. When it was time to go, a window was broken and the bikes were gone. .


Oh I could see this happening in a heartbeat. smashing glass with a small tool and unlocking the doors is quick and relatively quiet. There is no way I would load my bike into my car in sight of other people and then go into a restaurant.

my buddy's brother who lives in crested Butte was actually offended when we rolled up to his apartment in downtown and we insisted on bringing our bikes up the stairs into his loft for the night. he kept telling us over and over we could leave our bikes outside in the back of the truck and even though I had my New York chain and lock there was no way I was going to leave it outside. They also leave their keys in their cars and their doors unlocked. Nice idyllic lifestyle but I wasn't born yesterday and thieves are everywhere.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

I've never understand that mentality, leaving cars and doors open. A friend who's a police officer tells of thieves who will 'work' a street trying every car and house door because there will always be someone who has left them unlocked.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

JackWare said:


> I've never understand that mentality, leaving cars and doors open. A friend who's a police officer tells of thieves who will 'work' a street trying every car and house door because there will always be someone who has left them unlocked.


It's a Crested Butte thing. They feel like they are impervious to the real world up there. Kind of a hippyish/bohemian community, at least locals.

Funny story. when we were up there the first time, we needed a second vehicle to do a shuttle up on one of the mountains. my buddy's brother's girlfriend said that we could use her Jeep Grand Cherokee and that it would be parked at the bank she worked at around the corner. she said the keys would be in it and we could take it anytime and return it when we were done. well we went to the bank around the corner and we found a Grand Cherokee with the keys in it but it was not the same color(iirc) as the one she said hers was. It turns out that was her bosses Grand Cherokee and we almost took the wrong vehicle. Not making this up one bit. Crazy!


----------



## doabackflip (Feb 26, 2014)

Just added some security to my yakima rack. Welded some bulldozer chain to the underside on the tube. Lock it to the hitch. Sure it could be cut off.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

^^
Good for you for making it harder for ass-hats to steal your stuff. since you went that far with a chain I suggest you beef up that lock. It could be cut with bolt cutters in about a 1/2 a second.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

uncaged said:


> The problems is the chains worth buying will scratch the bike, and if you leave it in the car they can break in.


You can always take a length of nylon webbing (tubular) and just run the chain through it for protection against scratches, etc.


----------



## doabackflip (Feb 26, 2014)

eatdrinkride said:


> ^^
> Good for you for making it harder for ass-hats to steal your stuff. since you went that far with a chain I suggest you beef up that lock. It could be cut with bolt cutters in about a 1/2 a second.


That lock is supposed to be bolt cutter resistant.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

doabackflip said:


> That lock is supposed to be bolt cutter resistant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I assure you a $30 pair of 18" bolt cutters would make quick work of that. Bolt cutter resistant locks are usually very heavy and/or have a shape (hex) that makes it difficult for cutters to get a bite.

The lock I use has a 14mm shackle and a dual deadbolt design so even if it's cut with an angle grinder the two halves of the shackle stay in place making a second cut ( or massive prying) needed to get it off the chain.

Don't get me wrong though, what you've done is 10 times better than what most people do have with their cable locks. Just know that a thief with the most basic tools will make quick work of it all.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

ctxcrossx said:


> You can always take a length of nylon webbing (tubular) and just run the chain through it for protection against scratches, etc.


Old bicycle tubes can be put to lots of good uses.


----------



## doabackflip (Feb 26, 2014)

It is a hex shackle. I have a tube on it now. I'll probably use a abus diskus lock.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

Visual deterrent and we run cable through it when we want to lock bikes. Also makes sure rack doesn't loosen and slide out


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

All they have to do is unbolt the side plates and cut the cable, gone in under 60 seconds ... pretty sure you said it’s never left unattended though. Just for those who don’t recognize it.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

Visual deterrents are good for the average bike thief, but a pro will cut the hitch eyelet flange off with an angle grinder in about 30 seconds.


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

All we have around here is average bike thieves.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

b622r said:


> All we have around here is average bike thieves.


Lucky. This is what the bike thieves in NorCal look like.


----------



## JustSomeIdiot (Apr 13, 2018)

[SUB]r[/SUB]


5k bike 50cent legs said:


> Lucky. This is what the bike thieves in NorCal look like.
> 
> View attachment 1228271


Almost, not methy enough. :lol:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yakima 4 timer used mostly as 2 place carrier; No issues thus far.

I only use it for transport so little exposure for theft as it's not left to it's own often. 
Just a few occasions like a restaurant stop and I like to be seated where can see the car or rack when possible. Those cases, I'll use the 6 foot cable lock thru bike. My rack/hitch-to-car is always the locking pin at the receiver and the rack to hitch side too.

There are times I'm lazy and think I'll leave the bike on the rack in my driveway over night or a few hours if I want to wash it up or take it to work later. Yet I'll always come to my senses and put it in the garage. Obviously, even with it locked, its still "exposed" and advertises to all that drive by I have a bike. There is no reason or incentive to do so playing the odds that way IMO.

Always liked the term *visual deterrent*. If locks and cables were bright red, yellow or orange, would-be opportunists might notice very quick and easily bypass on to an easier target. Makes me think I might put some orange electrical tape on my cable and just spiral it around for good measure.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Rock said:


> So, so far, no one has their bike or rack stolen, just all the things you do to prevent it.
> 
> I have never had my bike or rack stolen. I know no one who has and I've been actively riding for 20 years with people who have bike racks also. I have left my bike on my rack, locked at work for 8+ hours. I live in the suburbs. I have insurance if needed.


I forgot that there's still places where stuff doesn't get stolen :lol:

If you ride around here (norcal), you've either never left a bike unattended, or you no longer have that bike. 100% it will be gone.

I have friends who have had *locked* bikes stolen from second floor balconies.

Ive never had my rack stolen though. I just got a kuat, so I'll see how that goes. My old rack was ugly.


----------



## offskooring (Jun 29, 2019)

How many feet of that chain did you buy? Do you use their padlock, or something else? Maybe you could pm me or post some pics of your setup?, I just bought this rack, thanks


----------



## offskooring (Jun 29, 2019)

gerryl said:


> I use something similar to the above with a heavy duty lock for the past two years. The chain and locks are not cheap and they are heavy. These types of chains can be cut with a wheel grinder, but that is very noisy and takes a bit of time.
> 
> https://www.1st-chainsupply.com/chain/security_maxx/security-chain-1-2/index.htm
> 
> ...


How many feet of chain did you buy, what lock do you use? I bought same rack, if you could post a pic, or pm me I would greatly appreciate it, thanks


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

My car has this material called glass that you can look through and i leave my laptop and wallet locked on front seat in plain sight all the time. It hasn't been stolen yet but i bet a object like a rock would penetrate the glass and someone can take them.

Point being if you have anything valuable in plain site inside or outside your car some scumbag is bound to steal it eventually. Take precautions, be vigilant and take nothing for granted.


----------



## tomrrr (Feb 8, 2021)

uncaged said:


> I use a Thule platform bike rack with a screw bolt and a standard Thule lock.
> 
> I also bought an aftermarket rubber coated galvanized cable 15 feet long with two of the strongest key padlocks (10 rating) and attach one end with the lock to the receiver (things on the side for chains and stuff) wrapped around the wheel frame, and the back wheel too and then the other end to the other side of the tow hitch.
> 
> Good luck on stealing that.


I realize this thread is a couple years old, but I am reading it now for my research on securing my new 4-bike Thule platform hitch rack. Regarding using a cable, they are just a bit better than worthless. I use them too for convenience, but really it takes one second to cut through any cable. Those padlocks are most likely pretty secure, but no need to mess with them as the cable is not.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

tomrrr said:


> I realize this thread is a couple years old, but I am reading it now for my research on securing my new 4-bike Thule platform hitch rack. Regarding using a cable, they are just a bit better than worthless. I use them too for convenience, but really it takes one second to cut through any cable. Those padlocks are most likely pretty secure, but no need to mess with them as the cable is not.


I have been selling racks for over twenty years, in that time I can count on one hand the number of racks that were stolen off of vehicles. The inverse holds true for bike theft, I hear about a dozen instances a year of bike theft or attempted theft from every make, model, style of hitch rack. Generally people want what is on the rack and not the rack itself, if you value your bike then you need to take extra precautions to ensure it stays put especially if you plan on any extended stops where your bike is out of your sight.


----------



## tomrrr (Feb 8, 2021)

Rackguy said:


> I have been selling racks for over twenty years, in that time I can count on one hand the number of racks that were stolen off of vehicles. The inverse holds true for bike theft, I hear about a dozen instances a year of bike theft or attempted theft from every make, model, style of hitch rack. Generally people want what is on the rack and not the rack itself, if you value your bike then you need to take extra precautions to ensure it stays put especially if you plan on any extended stops where your bike is out of your sight.


I can add one more to your knowledge: my friends rack was stolen off his truck in Seattle a few weeks ago. It wasn't even that nice of a rack--a somewhat crumpled Saris platform rack with only three of the four bike trays fully functioning. But I definitely agree that bike theft is much more of a concern.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

_Sept. 13, 2020 SANTA FE, N.M. (KRQE) - Santa Fe Police are asking for the public's help identifying suspects involved in recent thefts of high priced bicycles in the downtown area. The department's Bike Team has taken three reports this past week on the theft of four full-suspension electric-assisted bikes and one Trek Mountain Bike._
_
All bikes were secured with a bike lock on vehicle racks and the thieves used bolt cutters to break the locks. The following bikes were reported stolen this week:_

_Two full-suspension Specialized Levo Turbo S-works E-bikes valued at $13,500 each._
_One full-suspension Specialized Levo Turbo S-works E-Bike valued at $8,000._
_One Trek Hardtail Mountain Bike valued at $6,000._
_One full-suspension Pivot E-Bike valued at $11,000._
_The bikes and their serial numbers have been entered into the National Crime Information Center as stolen property. Individuals were caught on surveillance video in the downtown area following one of the thefts._

I've never understood how people drive $10K worth of bikes on a rack and forego a giant chain/lock to hold it all down. My bikes go INSIDE the car and are locked up solid. You wanna steal my bike, it's gonna be unrideable when you're done.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

The one-time I left my bike in the car, a freaking perp tried to steal it. Broke the window but couldn't steal it because of the Rockymounts DriveShaft HM and cable. I have it mounted in the back of my SUV. The mounts are awesome. They clamp the thru-axle securely and can be locked. Super solid and though pricey, well worth it if you use it. My only minor gripe is that I wish it was a little lower profile, so taller stack height bikes would fit easier in my SUV.


----------



## Trajanc (Oct 7, 2020)

First real ride of the season, went to Invergarry Bike Park in Surrey BC. Parked in the lot for about an hour. Came back and my 4 bike North Shore Rack was gone. Had been secured with a padlock. Violated my own rule by not parking backed up to something that would make it impossible to take off the rack.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Trajanc said:


> ....by not parking backed up to something that would make it impossible to take off the rack.


I've done that before when I forgot my rack lock.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

5k bike 50cent legs said:


> Lucky. This is what the bike thieves in NorCal look like.
> 
> View attachment 1228271


Especially in Oakland Hills.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

D. Inoobinati said:


> I've never understood how people drive $10K worth of bikes on a rack and forego a giant chain/lock to hold it all down. My bikes go INSIDE the car and are locked up solid. You wanna steal my bike, it's gonna be unrideable when you're done.


Myself I never understood why you would leave a half decent bike unattended in any downtown. 
If you bike to work, you have to bring it up to your office. If you have to leave it in the street, make sure that your bike looks like a total junky POS.


----------

